# Thi công thiết kế xây dựng sân tennis - Sơn Sân Tennis Tiêu Chuẩn quốc tế



## cỏ nhân tạo hpgroupsports (9 Tháng mười hai 2021)

Thi công thiết kế xây dựng sân tennis - Sơn Sân Tennis Tiêu Chuẩn quốc tế.
Thi công sơn sân tennis theo tiêu chuẩn.
Chuyên thi công sơn sân tennis sân thể thao.
Sơn Sàn Sân Tennis Thi Đấu Chuyên Nghiệp.
Tuân thủ nghiêm các bước trong quy trình thi công sơn sàn sân tennis, đảm bảo chất lượng tốt nhất về bền, thẩm mỹ.
Để có thể thi công sơn sàn cho sân tennis phải cần nhiều yếu tố như là quy trình làm việc, đội ngũ thực hiện, chất lượng của sơn. 
Chúng tôi cam kết sẽ tư vấn cho quý khách một hài lòng, chuyên nghiệp, rõ ràng, nhanh chóng nhất.
Công Ty TNHH Đầu Tư HP Group.
Web: hpgroupsports.com.
Fb : facebook.com/conhantao0901396268
Email: hpgroupsports@gmail.com.
Phone & Zalo: 0901 396 268.
Địa chỉ: 147/2 Lý Tế Xuyên, Linh Đông, Thủ Đức, HCM.





Tiêu chuẩn thiết kế sân tennis theo quy định của ITF là như sau:
Kích thước sân lớn: Dài 40m x rộng 20m.
Kích thước sân tennis tiêu chuẩn: 36,57m x 18,29m (dài x rộng).
Kích thước sân quần vợt nhỏ: Chiều dài 34,75m x chiều rộng 17,07m.
Kích thước sân trong khu dân cư: 33,53m (dài) x 16,46m (rộng).

Chi phí trung bình để xây một sân Tennis tại thời điểm hiện tại rơi vào tầm giá khoảng :
Sân tennis dành tại các khu nghỉ dưỡng, có diện tích tiêu chuẩn 34.75m x 17.07m: 600.000.000 – 670.000.000VNĐ.
Sân tennis dành cho các giải đấu chuyên nghiệp, đòi hỏi chất lượng cao và diện tích theo tiêu chuẩn ITF (36.57m x 18.29m): 560.000.000 – 620.000.000VNĐ.
Chúng tôi :
– Thi công sân sửa chữa tư vấn thiết kế sân bóng đá cỏ nhân tạo.
– Thi công sửa chữa sân Tennis theo tiêu chuẩn ITF.
– Thi công sân sửa chữa hồ bơi trong nhà, thi đấu chuyên nghiệp đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế .
– Thi công sửa chữa đường chạy điền kinh, nhà thi đấu thể thao đa năng, cụm sân thi đấu thể thao chuyên nghiệp.
– Cung cấp cỏ nhân tạo sỉ lẻ trên toàn quốc.
– Thanh lý thảm cỏ nhân tạo đã qua sử dụng giá rẻ. Hiện chúng tôi còn lượng hàng cỏ nhân tạo đã qua sử dụng số lượng lớn cần thanh lý hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn, hỗ trợ giá tốt nhất.


----------

